# Getting confuse about Dell Inspiron 7520-15R and Dell Inspiron N5521



## arvendu601 (Jun 8, 2013)

Getting confuse about Dell Inspiron 7520-15R and Dell Inspiron N5521 
which one is good to buy , 15R have 4GB Ram and N5221 have 8GB ram and other maybe other configurations are almost same.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

Can u pls post config/link of both laptops. Also fill questionnaire


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Can u pls post config/link of both laptops. Also fill questionnaire



www.[B]dell[/B].com/in/p/*inspiron*-*15r*-se-*7520*/pd‎

Dell Inspiron N5521 Laptop (Intel Core i7 3537U- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6-inch- Win8- 2 GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 8, 2013)

Forget both....
Get any one of these

First one is a cheap option.
Second one is recommended option considering your budget
Third one is best option for you, if you can increase your budget a bit(Highly recommended)


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

^^+1 to that!!!


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Forget both....
> Get any one of these
> 
> First one is a cheap option.
> ...



both laptops processor are almost same and only diff. between these two laptops are bluray slot and because of br slot price is increased 5K 
or am i missing anything please tell and ya both have good and same Graphics card


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2013)

Also there is difference in processor. First & second one has i5 whereas third one has i7. Second & third one has same GPU but a powerful one. Moreover second n third one has 1600x900 resolution display & JBL speaker with sub woofer. Ofcourse the third one has Blu-ray reader too. First one has 8750M GPU & second n third one has GT650M. 8750M~GT640M....so 650>8750

Oh...sorry...the third one has i5. Actually this laptop was intended to be the third laptop. The price is high....but i can swear 1-2 weeks ago its price was ~57k in both Snapdeal n Flipkart. Check for it locally


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 10, 2013)

ok but i want multimedia laptop because i am not gamer ,even i never played any games so thats why i want to go with Dell because they have Bluray + i7 and avg graphics card so please suggest me still samsung or Dell


----------



## entrana (Jun 10, 2013)

get the samsung as it includes i7, blu ray drive and a superior screen than dell. samsung one has a higher resolution ( 1600x900) than the dell (1366x768) with more brightness ( dell screens are comparatively dark ( i have one )). the price difference however may be an issue in which case i suggest you go for the 5521 which also has a ULV processor which should give you excellent battery life. this is keeping in mind of course that you do not game.


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 10, 2013)

entrana said:


> get the samsung as it includes i7, blu ray drive and a superior screen than dell. samsung one has a higher resolution ( 1600x900) than the dell (1366x768) with more brightness ( dell screens are comparatively dark ( i have one )). the price difference however may be an issue in which case i suggest you go for the 5521 which also has a ULV processor which should give you excellent battery life. this is keeping in mind of course that you do not game.



Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN have same GPU and audio with i5 .
ya budget is problem so can i go with  Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN ?


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN have same GPU and audio with i5 .
> ya budget is problem so can i go with  Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN ?


of course you can. i just did not suggest since you said you need i7. in fact i5 is more sensible


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2013)

entrana said:


> get the samsung as it includes i7, blu ray drive and a superior screen than dell. samsung one has a higher resolution ( 1600x900) than the dell (1366x768) with more brightness ( dell screens are comparatively dark ( i have one )). the price difference however may be an issue in which case i suggest you go for the 5521 which also has a ULV processor which should give you excellent battery life. this is keeping in mind of course that you do not game.



Don't forget the *JBL speakers with sub woofers*. They are really good. Much better than Skullcandy speakers of Dell & Beats audio of HP. Only JBL speakers(w/o sub woofers) of Y500 comes close to its quality(but still behind)

I would say, just get S04IN or for blu-ray S06IN(if u want to buy blu-ray movies)


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 12, 2013)

i am going with Lenovo ideapad Y500 i hope its future proof laptop


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

arvendu601 said:


> i am going with Lenovo ideapad Y500 i hope its future proof laptop



Good choice... It's relatively future proof!!! 
Btw, which model are you gonna buy??? The 650m or 750m one???


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Good choice... It's relatively future proof!!!
> Btw, which model are you gonna buy??? The 650m or 750m one???



650M coz 750M downgraded to a 768p screen and i want 1080p so i will go with 650M


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 14, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Forget both....
> Get any one of these
> 
> First one is a cheap option.
> ...


Isn't the battery in samsung only 3 cell.... i mean how much would it last?? atmost 1-2 hrs


----------

